# I think I got scammed by a forum member



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

[Mods feel free to move to the right forum or edit if inappropriate here]

Here is the story. I am without a guitar right now and honestly with limited funds. I placed a WTB for a MIM Fender Strat on the forums on May 2nd.

On the same day I receive a PM from a member saying he has two of them and they are both like new. That member registered in 2014 so at least he wasn't specifically targeting me lol. 

We exchanged emails and long story short : I did see a couple minor red flags but I am bit bit paranoid - looking back now obviously not enough - and I though "he looks like a nice guy, let's do it".

So I sent him an EMT for 400 bucks on May 6th. 

On May 9th he sent another email saying the guitar was almost ready to ship and it would leave the next day.

Since then - 6 days ago - nothing. No tracking. He does not return my emails. The guitar has not arrived.

*I still leave him the benefit of doubt* but I have a bad feeling about his and I'm looking for advice.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't do anything just yet,while the lack of communication could be a concern,he said it would ship on the 10th,today is only the 15th .
Quite a few people don't communicate well during deals .
Depending on how it was shipped it could take two weeks to arrive .
Just keep all your emails and PMs.


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Bubb said:


> Don't do anything just yet,while the lack of communication could be a concern,he said it would ship on the 10th,today is only the 15th .
> Quite a few people don't communicate well during deals .
> Depending on how it was shipped it could take two weeks to arrive .
> Just keep all your emails and PMs.


Thanks. Yeah I understand some people are busy and don't have real good communication skills. I also know that sh*t happens. That's why I said I leave him the benefit of doubt.

That said I have been dealing on various forums for 10 years and I sold/purchased quite a lot and it's the first time I am in this situation.

How long do you think I should wait before taking action? Another two weeks?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ocean7 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I understand some people are busy and don't have real good communication skills. I also know that sh*t happens. That's why I said I leave him the benefit of doubt.
> 
> That said I have been dealing on various forums for 10 years and I sold/purchased quite a lot and it's the first time I am in this situation.
> 
> * How long do you think I should wait before taking action? Another two weeks*?


I think that depends on the communication you get going forward.
the key to me is getting the tracking number...if you don't get that in a week (im only being generous due to the long weekend here and people may be away), then id start taking action.


----------



## RedVally (Feb 16, 2015)

I hope things work out for you. Even if he isn't a scammer the guy is still an arsehole for not communicating though. It only takes a few seconds to send a quick email. Common courtesy says after receiving money you get your ass down to the post office and ship the goods then email a tracking number.


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

RedVally said:


> I hope things work out for you. Even if he isn't a scammer the guy is still an arsehole for not communicating though. It only takes a few seconds to send a quick email. Common courtesy says after receiving money you get your ass down to the post office and ship the goods then email a tracking number.


Agreed. Some sellers don't have the same standards as we do though 

Since you mention email he was very quick answering my emails when the deal wasn't done yet. And he sent me emails from his cellphone so he should be able to reply from almost anywhere.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not knowing where the guitar is coming from I can't say how long it might take to get to you but I mailed a guitar to Calgary from here....a two hr. drive. I believe it took 4 days. I sent a tracking number. As far as not communicating, there are places around here where internet and cell phone coverage are nil. Hopefully he sees the thread and at least sends you a tracking number.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

No need to panic just yet IMO. I went a whole month w/o receiving an amp, or any follow up, from a member I purchased from here. I thought it was unusual as I had dealt with them before but I wasn't too worried. Turned out they'd had emergency surgery and a long hospitalization immediately following our deal. Obviously I hope this doesn't happen to you (or the seller) but my point is to just be patient. Best of luck.

Steve


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the extra reassurance Electra and Steve.

I am not in a state of panic (yet!) just quite worried.

I hope nothing bad happened to him, honestly. 

Let's see how this goes before I light the flamethrower.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your trouble.

Hopefully, everything is Ok on the sellers end.
If this is simply a lack of sommunication though, it's BS.

A few rare deals I had in here were just shipped without notification.
Some people suck that way, they also make my "Do Not Deal With" list.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know why people don't exchange cell phone numbers, a text message takes just secs.. people have there phones with them, in bed , car, work, hospital emergency surgery, church... shower.... it would save this kind of gut wrenching worry....if the guy don't want to give his number out, or says he phone is broke, stolen, lost.. huge red flag...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> I don't know why people don't exchange cell phone numbers, a text message takes just secs.. people have there phones with them, in bed , car, work, hospital emergency surgery, church... shower.... it would save this kind of gut wrenching worry....if the guy don't want to give his number out, or says he phone is broke, stolen, lost.. huge red flag...


I don't give out my cell phone number. Tracking numbers yes, house phone number....maybe if I figure it's needed. Don't see why not giving out a phone number should be a red flag. I figure a lot of the 'younger' generation couldn't have sex if they didn't have their phone handy.....probably to surf the net to get pointers.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Use his email address to search for him on facebook or Twitter. You may find out at least what town he lives in or what year he graduated and from which school. You might also want I search for his email on Linked-In. Might discover where he works.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I don't give out my cell phone number. Tracking numbers yes, house phone number....maybe if I figure it's needed. Don't see why not giving out a phone number should be a red flag. I figure a lot of the 'younger' generation couldn't have sex if they didn't have their phone handy.....probably to surf the net to get pointers.



If somebody is sending you 400.00 by way of EMT.. in good faith, and you cant give out your cell number.. because ........


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Turned out they'd had emergency surgery and a long hospitalization immediately following our deal.


Sorry Steve but I dont buy this. Even if that emergency surgery involved flying in rare body parts from Ethiopia, I'd still expect to hear from the Dude who had my hard earned cash. Nowadays, people are in out of hospital in less than a day, for thngs which used to require a 4 night stay in hospital. And its routine for most folks to have cellphone/Internet access. I no longer buy the antiquated "I was in the hospital" routine.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Sorry Steve but I dont buy this. Even if that emergency surgery involved flying in rare body parts from Ethiopia, I'd still expect to hear from the Dude who had my hard earned cash. Nowadays, people are in out of hospital in less than a day, for thngs which used to require a 4 night stay in hospital. And its routine for most folks to have cellphone/Internet access. I no longer buy the antiquated "I was in the hospital" routine.


I don't either, if i went into the hospital, unexpectedly i would give all the info i needed to someone close, to get the job done..even if they have to take the item to UPS and have them pack it at my cost..I would not leave someone hanging for 4 weeks, that's not me..


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well hopefully you didn't get ripped off and that the seller is just a VERY POOR communicator. I do my best to communicate as much as I can as fast as I can when I am selling. I usually send the tracking number from my phone as soon as I walk out of the post office. Just my way of doing things and I think most members operate similarly. Some aren't as communicative but still get things done. That's fine with me.

I hope you get your gear. I would be reluctant to give the guy a thumbs up on feedback though. Lol. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> If somebody is sending you 400.00 by way of EMT.. in good faith, and you cant give out your cell number.. because ........


They have my e-mail address, my bank account number, (because it's me) a tracking number, how to contact me here, if they need it, possibly my house phone number, if there's a problem and they mention it on here there are people who have other info. I don't give out my cell number, the same as I don't give out my s.i.n.. Plus, a lot of the time a cell is useless. There are a lot of places here in western Canada where there is no cell coverage.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Honestly this sounds like a scam to me. Sorry but if I send someone my money, I expect them to respond to any of my emails or at least be informed of what their situation is. If I don't hear from him in a week, I start the process of trying to get my money back. Letting people wait and not informing the buyer their situation shouldn't be a norm here. I've dealt with folks here on GC for a while now and 95% of the time I am the buyer and have paid in advance using IEMT. I have never been in a situation where I send my money and then not have heard from the other person after.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Reinssuring a buyer by texting him saying ,...Hey !..the item is in its way!!
and here's the tracking number !!......let me know when it arrives !
Hope You enjoy it !!!

Is IMHO the best way to Have or keep a good reputation !

When I read out feedbacks , I often see ( Good Communication )

In that case there was not and we now have an anxious OP 
who doesn't know whats going on !!

Hope all will end up well though !!


Lou


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> They have my e-mail address, my bank account number, (because it's me) a tracking number, how to contact me here, if they need it, possibly my house phone number, if there's a problem and they mention it on here there are people who have other info. I don't give out my cell number, the same as I don't give out my s.i.n.. Plus, a lot of the time a cell is useless. There are a lot of places here in western Canada where there is no cell coverage.



I would give my cell number but never my bank account information..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ya, electra that's kind of backwards. Unless they're using your cell number to hack your online banking somehow (assuming you have it, mind you), your cell phone number is going to cause far less havok.

OP, fire off a lot of emails.

Did they have any iTrader feedback before you paid? That's what it's there for, to give you a heads up on how well people handle online transactions.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Ya, electra that's kind of backwards. Unless they're using your cell number to hack your online banking somehow (assuming you have it, mind you), your cell phone number is going to cause far less havok.
> 
> OP, fire off a lot of emails.
> 
> Did they have any iTrader feedback before you paid? That's what it's there for, to give you a heads up on how well people handle online transactions.


I don't do online banking.....that's the wife's job. And I don't buy online so I'm not sure how it works. I assumed that you needed an acct. number to do emt's, especially after Ocean7 said he would contact Interact and the bank and since it seems he knows the other guys home town. As far as that goes my cell is used for phone calls and the occasional text from the wife and the grand daughters. It tells me when I get e mails to a hotmail and a g-mail acct. I access my e mails from a laptop or a tablet. My phone is pay by the month so I'm limited to amount of minutes and mb of data. If someone hacked my cell they'd find a text saying, "Love You Papa." and the 7 phone numbers on my contact list. Hell, even my work doesn't know my cell number. If they want to get in touch with me they can phone the house.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I don't do online banking.....that's the wife's job. And I don't buy online so I'm not sure how it works. I assumed that you needed an acct. number to do emt's, especially after Ocean7 said he would contact Interact and the bank and since it seems he knows the other guys home town. As far as that goes my cell is used for phone calls and the occasional text from the wife and the grand daughters. It tells me when I get e mails to a hotmail and a g-mail acct. I access my e mails from a laptop or a tablet. My phone is pay by the month so I'm limited to amount of minutes and mb of data. If someone hacked my cell they'd find a text saying, "Love You Papa." and the 7 phone numbers on my contact list. Hell, even my work doesn't know my cell number. If they want to get in touch with me they can phone the house.



Not doing any transactions on line , you probably don't understand the security when sending a person you don't know money...sending an EMT, your banking information is not sent, yes you need to have a bank account.Sending a EMT, there is no protection, once the money is gone, its gone...its not like Pay pal, were you can open a case up, if things go wrong...

I don't know why people don't do more COD, for any items 1,000 and under.. You don't pay tell you get it, you can inspect it before you pay.

You seem to be paranoid about your cell phone being hack, i know alot people with phones and never has anybody got hacked, and what would they get off your phone, it seems like you have no personal information anyways.

When somebody sends me money especially EMT and would like my Cell number, i don't think its unreasonable, he trusted me enough to send money, i should be able to trust him with my cell number.

I hope the poster gets his guitar , but i would be concerned... I just bought an item off ebay.. its been over a week, after 3 emails to the seller ,i have not heard anything from the seller, he is in Montreal, only 4 hrs away, he has 100 percent profile rating... what is going on.. hospital.. vacation...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

With EMT, you are still able to find information on what bank took the money from your bank. The banks would even know who's account it went to. I have never gone to a process of asking the bank but you might want to contact them.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Chito said:


> With EMT, you are still able to find information on what bank took the money from your bank. The banks would even know who's account it went to. I have never gone to a process of asking the bank but you might want to contact them.


I went into the bank awhile back, asking if i had any protection sending EMT, and they said no, it like paying cash...they have no interest in doing a investigation on your behave..
now if you could send a EMT and having it charged to a CREDIT card. you would have protection...


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Chito said:


> With EMT, you are still able to find information on what bank took the money from your bank. The banks would even know who's account it went to. I have never gone to a process of asking the bank but you might want to contact them.


Here is the official reply from Interac. Honestly I'll go with Paypal next time! 

_Unfortunately, we cannot retrieve your money once the recipient has answered the security question that you set up and has claimed the money. We do not have any access to personal bank accounts and as a result of privacy laws cannot give out any other information regarding your transaction. However, we will share pertinent details of the transaction with law enforcement if requested by an authorized party._


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

As an aside I honestly can't understand why someone should keep their cell number so closely guarded. 

I'm about to cancel our home line because we never give anyone that number. In fact I don't even remember what the actual number is. 

Most of my friends no longer have home lines and if they do it's via VOIP.

Unlike a SIN you can get a new cellphone number whenever you like and a fraud artist can't apply for social assistance with your cellphone number.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Sorry Steve but I dont buy this. Even if that emergency surgery involved flying in rare body parts from Ethiopia, I'd still expect to hear from the Dude who had my hard earned cash. Nowadays, people are in out of hospital in less than a day, for thngs which used to require a 4 night stay in hospital. And its routine for most folks to have cellphone/Internet access. I no longer buy the antiquated "I was in the hospital" routine.


It's no concern of mine whether anyone else "buys" the other member's story since I was the only one involved. In my case, I had perfectly smoothe deals with the seller previously so naturally I assumed something exceptional had happened. Anyway, I believed the seller, which of course was my choice.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Simple stuff. 

- always get full name and address (verify with photo ID over $300) 
- lots of telephone communication. 
- assume that there is risk 
- email at least one communication as a "bill of transaction". This works with the police. 

These steps will avoid most dishonest people as they'll walk before the protocol is completed. 

Also paypal offers little protection. And it's expensive. And finally there are ways for people to use paypal's own protocols as a means to scam. Google it. 

I've done over 100 north American deals. Not one scam. Each seller provided their driver's license before I sent money.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sambonee said:


> Simple stuff.
> 
> - always get full name and address (verify with photo ID over $300)
> - lots of telephone communication.
> ...


Yes, it is simple but why so many people don't do it is beyond me. It seems we are too trusting, too often.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> As an aside I honestly can't understand why someone should keep their cell number so closely guarded.
> 
> I'm about to cancel our home line because we never give anyone that number. In fact I don't even remember what the actual number is.
> 
> ...


You don't understand why I don't give out my cell number and I don't understand why you don't give out your land line number. The house phone works 24/7 and there's voice mail. Right now my cell is recharging, I think the battery has been dead for at least a day. Before the girls got their cell and I became an emerg. contact there would be times when my cell would be off for up to a week. The land line is part of the package we have and it's the number the wife has had for at least 20 years. There was a time (2001 to 2003) when my cell, a Motorola brick phone, was my only phone. Unless I had to make a phone call it would be off. As far as the fraud artist goes, there's probably a fair amount of stuff you can do with some ones cell number including charging things to their cell acct..
But, at least I have a cell. A lot of my friends don't. Some also don't have internet. Can't see the point of them. I believe if you did a poll on here you would find that there are people who either don't have one or like me use them less than 5 minutes a month.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2015)

I don't have one. Don't want it either. What .. family and friends 
thinking they can call me any time!? Call my land line, leave a
message. I'll get back to you if I so choose. Not to mention, the 
high monthly fees. It's no wonder people spend more time on them 
then in reality. They want to get their money's worth.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> It's no concern of mine whether anyone else "buys" the other member's story since I was the only one involved. In my case, I had perfectly smoothe deals with the seller previously so naturally I assumed something exceptional had happened. Anyway, I believed the seller, which of course was my choice.


Friend of mine had a heart attack a year ago. For a week it was touch and go. It was probably 3 weeks before the not so important stuff could be dealt with. There was no cell/internet access until he got out of the hospital. In the hospitals around here if you want to use a cell you do it outside of the hospital and I don't think there is wireless access. I figure being in the hospital is a good reason for not contacting someone.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> As far as the fraud artist goes, there's probably a fair amount of stuff you can do with some ones cell number including charging things to their cell acct..


Nope. Not a thing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

sambonee said:


> Simple stuff.
> 
> - always get full name and address (verify with photo ID over $300)
> - lots of telephone communication.
> ...


Photo ID? Yup that's secure. And there are people who don't drive and who don't have photo ID. Yes, seriously.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> You don't understand why I don't give out my cell number and I don't understand why you don't give out your land line number.


Yes I didn't explain that. My wife and I don't give out our home number because we're never home to answer it but if someone really wanted the number I'd have no issue surrendering it.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

This is too bad. I hope everything is ok, and things work out. As a buyer, I have had nothing but amazing experiences, and met some great people. As a seller, I consciously try to provide the same experience. That is what makes this site so great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ocean7 said:


> Let's see how this goes before I light the flamethrower.


Is it that time yet?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ocean7 said:


> Here is the official reply from Interac. Honestly I'll go with Paypal next time!
> 
> _Unfortunately, we cannot retrieve your money once the recipient has answered the security question that you set up and has claimed the money. We do not have any access to personal bank accounts and as a result of privacy laws cannot give out any other information regarding your transaction. However, we will share pertinent details of the transaction with law enforcement if requested by an authorized party._


I've sold quite a bit here in the last couple years and the only payment I accept is EMT. I rely on my selling reputation here and I maintain excellent communication. In todays technology there is no reason not to. Its a little easier for me, working in IT, I'm on a computer or cell phone 24/7. I have absolutely no problem with giving my cell phone if requested. Not many ask for it but its not a problem for me.
If I'm buying I have no problem sending EMT. Its about the only way I would have to pay as I have nothing to do with Paypal. But if I'm buying from someone its either local pickup or someone well known with a good selling reputation here.
I have used paypal buying from some businesses that its the only way but I don't have my own paypal account.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope it works out for the poster here, nobody likes getting scammed, especially by a member..


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sambonee said:


> Simple stuff.
> 
> - always get full name and address (verify with photo ID over $300)


While you're at it see if they'll give you their social insurance number. I would not give copies of my ID with all the identity theft that goes on.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There are hacks available that would allow me to read a persons PM. I have never used them in the past and am very reluctant to do so. I have always maintained all users privacy and that includes PM's and emails. The base program does not allow any Admin to access that info other than to see post count and how many PMs they have sent etc. But you cannot read any of them. Since this users post count is very low (7) and he has concluded no deals here my guess is that he was doing some phishing. His IP address does come back to Grande Prairie so that much is true. I would give it a few days but my guess is you wont be hearing from him. I would pursue it as best you can and I will be submitting his IP address to the authorities as well as blocking it permanently from this site.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just to let you know that if you give your license number out to someone they can get the same credit information as if you gave your SIN number. I was in a business where we needed to check people's credit and would ask for the SIN number. A few wouldn't give it but would readily give out their drivers license number.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm pretty comfortable buying and selling on this forum and TGP. Can't say that I've been burned once. If I have it was only by the item description and I would have considered it my fault for not asking pertinent questions. I've EMT'd over $2000 to forum members in Canada and PPG over $800 U.S. To TGP members that I have never met in person or spoken to over the phone. Everything has gone smoothly.

There is no doubt that there are scammers out there but I would like to think that our current group of new and old members are here to talk and trade gear amongst online "friends". At least that's why I'm here.

I've also been introduced to some online businesses who participate on the forum and from whom I gladly purchase and receive stellar service: Tonefordays (JS Moore) and ElectricMojoGuitars (Charles) - just to name a couple. 

I'm really hoping that the OPs deal eventually goes through without a hitch. 

I just find this thread is started to turn into fear mongering. I wanted to add a positive spin to it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Just to let you know that if you give your license number out to someone they can get the same credit information as if you gave your SIN number. I was in a business where we needed to check people's credit and would ask for the SIN number. A few wouldn't give it but would readily give out their drivers license number.


I work in credit. Your statement is simply untrue, drivers license has absolutely no link to credit info. You were able to get their credit info based on name, address, and date of birth. Creditors sometimes ask for a copy only as proof of identity, that is all that happened here I suspect.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have never had a significant problem with buying and selling in the GC forum. Therefore, I have never thought much about what I would do if I was scammed. 

Please educate me (and other GC members) as to *the best approach in this situation* when the seller has received money and has stopped communicating.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Speaking of SIN NUMBERS.. in the 70s Law enforcement encouraged you to engrave your Sin number on personal items like bikes, stereos etc, that thieves would most likely steal... how things have changed...i still have some stuff around here with my sin number on, that i know have to grind off..


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

greco said:


> I have never had a significant problem with buying and selling in the GC forum. Therefore, I have never thought much about what I would do if I was scammed.
> 
> Please educate me (and other GC members) as to *the best approach in this situation* when the seller has received money and has stopped communicating.
> 
> ...



For me i check his feedback rating, see how long he has been on the forum, if he has a good rating and has been here awhile, i will trust him more... but like i said before.. there is nothing wrong with COD...The postal service acts like a between sale 3rd party... it cost 7.25..up to 1,000.00..if you are unsure and dont feel comfortable that would be a good way to go...

Sending EMT is risky, there is no protection.... so if you really have to go that way.. then you need to see the persons feedback is good, check his posts out...if all looks good , your chances are better.

Another poster many years ago had issues with a guy, he was able to get the police in his town/city, pay him a visit...and give him a wake-up call... The police really cannot do much..but seeing a uniform can go along way..

I have heard other members say they would help..he doesn't live far from me, i would not want a member to get involved with my business, you really don't know what you would be getting yourself into..


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> Speaking of SIN NUMBERS.. in the 70s Law enforcement encouraged you to engrave your Sin number on personal items like bikes, stereos etc, that thieves would most likely steal... how things have changed...i still have some stuff around here with my sin number on, that i know have to grind off..


Depending where you lived in the 70's the police, at least the rcmp, would do the engraving for you. I do have a few items including an old Traynor amp with someones s.i numbers on them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> For me i check his feedback rating, see how long he has been on the forum, if he has a good rating and has been here awhile, i will trust him more... but like i said before.. there is nothing wrong with COD...The postal service acts like a between sale 3rd party... it cost 7.25..up to 1,000.00..if you are unsure and dont feel comfortable that would be a good way to go...
> 
> Sending EMT is risky, there is no protection.... so if you really have to go that way.. then you need to see the persons feedback is good, check his posts out...if all looks good , your chances are better.
> 
> ...


Feedback rating? I've been here for 5 or so years and my feedback rating is 0. Actually if you go to my profile and check 'feedback' everything seems to come up 0. I'm with you about COD but I'll go one further. If I had the choice, it would be by the dog. Faster, cheaper, safer and, the item gets here before I pay for it. Safe for the seller too because the person on the other end doesn't get the item until it's paid for. You're waiting for something from a big city 4 hrs. away. Might take the dog 6 hrs at the most. What ever is being shipped to you doesn't get left on your front porch. It seems here that items below a certain size....say the size of a guitar with the neck removed....are left on the porch unless they are sent registered. As far as the police go, if you have enough info for them to find you and proof that you paid for something including messages between you there is a bit more that they can do aside from knocking on doors.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

So....ready to tell us who the member is?


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

OK guys latest news.

He said he will have the money returned on Tuesday and I will have to return the guitar to him when it shows up. 

I told him he has until tomorrow to issue the refund by IEMT. He said he would have to go to the bank tomorrow. Not sure why. My guess is I will never see that refund.

On Wednesday I am filing a report to RCMP, banks and CAFC. I have his cellphone number, a picture of him, his address, his workplace. 

Before you think I'm an easy target I have been dealing with forum sales for 10 years! Cameras, hifi equipment, high end bikes... It's the first time I am scammed. This guy is good.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not sure but I believe that there is more than one member here from the area where this guy lives. Info about this guy would be handy for those of us from here who check Kijiji for anything.


----------



## RedVally (Feb 16, 2015)

Ocean7 said:


> OK guys latest news.
> 
> He said he will have the money returned on Tuesday and I will have to return the guitar to him when it shows up. Yeah right... I believe he has shipped nothing. And he doesn't even own the guitars he told me about. I ran the pictures he sent me, the ones "he just took", through an EXIF viewer and what a surprise the metadata says _processed by eBay_. I should have done that before.
> 
> ...



Wow, at least you have some good info about him. If the cops don't do anything about this I'd be phoning him everyday at work to inquire about the money. Hopefully it's o.k for you to name and shame the guy on the forums so others don't get screwed too. He could very easily setup a new account on this forum from a different IP.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Feedback rating? I've been here for 5 or so years and my feedback rating is 0. Actually if you go to my profile and check 'feedback' everything seems to come up 0. I'm with you about COD but I'll go one further. If I had the choice, it would be by the dog. Faster, cheaper, safer and, the item gets here before I pay for it. Safe for the seller too because the person on the other end doesn't get the item until it's paid for. You're waiting for something from a big city 4 hrs. away. Might take the dog 6 hrs at the most. What ever is being shipped to you doesn't get left on your front porch. It seems here that items below a certain size....say the size of a guitar with the neck removed....are left on the porch unless they are sent registered. As far as the police go, if you have enough info for them to find you and proof that you paid for something including messages between you there is a bit more that they can do aside from knocking on doors.



I have never had a dog involved in my sales transactions , whatever ... sounds like its fool-proof... it looks like you will have to get the fraud investigators involved, as you probably know even with proof, its going to be long and drawn out.. hopefully investigators can, pay him a visit and give him the law of the land..

The first thing they will ask him, if show me proof you sent the item.. tracking number and receipts, if he has nothing then.. case is closed for him...if he shows something then they got to see if what he is giving them, really has to do with the item sent...

You need to tell who he is on here so there are no other transactions taken place.. i would be pissed, if i knew somebody had the key to stop the sale but did nothing..


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> I have never had a dog involved in my sales transactions , whatever ... sounds like its fool-proof... it looks like you will have to get the fraud investigators involved, as you probably know even with proof, its going to be long and drawn out.. hopefully investigators can, pay him a visit and give him the law of the land..
> 
> The first thing they will ask him, if show me proof you sent the item.. tracking number and receipts, if he has nothing then.. case is closed for him...if he shows something then they got to see if what he is giving them, really has to do with the item sent...
> 
> You need to tell who he is on here so there are no other transactions taken place.. i would be pissed, if i knew somebody had the key to stop the sale but did nothing..


Greyhound.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Since it was discussed somewhat I'll elaborate.whenni share my drivers license , I blank out my dob and DL Number. Just home Address and photo. It does smoke out the crooks.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

electraglide said:


> feedback rating? I've been here for 5 or so years and my feedback rating is 0. Actually if you go to my profile and check 'feedback' everything seems to come up 0. I'm with you about cod but i'll go one further. If i had the choice, it would be by the dog. Faster, cheaper, safer and, the item gets here before i pay for it. Safe for the seller too because the person on the other end doesn't get the item until it's paid for. You're waiting for something from a big city 4 hrs. Away. Might take the dog 6 hrs at the most. What ever is being shipped to you doesn't get left on your front porch. It seems here that items below a certain size....say the size of a guitar with the neck removed....are left on the porch unless they are sent registered. As far as the police go, if you have enough info for them to find you and proof that you paid for something including messages between you there is a bit more that they can do aside from knocking on doors.



your feedback rating is 0 because..

A. The person or people you have had transaction with, never left you any feedback
b. You have never had any transactions.


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

RedVally said:


> Wow, at least you have some good info about him. If the cops don't do anything about this I'd be phoning him everyday at work to inquire about the money. Hopefully it's o.k for you to name and shame the guy on the forums so others don't get screwed too. He could very easily setup a new account on this forum from a different IP.


Unfortunately Scott doesn't want us to post names on the forum because of potential legal issues.

That said I will provide everything I have to anyone by PM.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> your feedback rating is 0 because..
> 
> A. The person or people you have had transaction with, never left you any feedback
> b. You have never had any transactions.


I would say B


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ocean7 said:


> Unfortunately Scott doesn't want us to post names on the forum because of potential legal issues.
> 
> That said I will provide everything I have to anyone by PM.



Anybody that is involved in a transaction or getting ready to should have access to the information.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> I would say B


Thats a good reason why you have a 0 feedback after 5 yrs..


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm buttering you all up for the big score.

Hawaii kijiji is my retirement plan.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ocean7 said:


> Unfortunately Scott doesn't want us to post names on the forum because of potential legal issues.
> 
> That said I will provide everything I have to anyone by PM.


You can certainly post his username without issue


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ocean7 said:


> Unfortunately Scott doesn't want us to post names on the forum because of potential legal issues.
> 
> That said I will provide everything I have to anyone by PM.


There are zero legal issues he can face if he posts someones username on a public forum.


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

TDeneka said:


> There are zero legal issues he can face if he posts someones username on a public forum.


Someone's username. But not real name.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ocean7 said:


> Someone's username. But not real name.


I'm pretty positive that is what everyone is asking for, as this will certainly stop future dealings with this forum member. No one on here is going to know who he is by his real name


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

TDeneka said:


> I'm pretty positive that is what everyone is asking for, as this will certainly stop future dealings with this forum member. No one on here is going to know who he is by his real name


But he can signup with another username in less than two minutes and start again. Changing a real name is a bit more complicated


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ocean7 said:


> But he can signup with another username in less than two minutes and start again. Changing a real name is a bit more complicated


...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw_man


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> I work in credit. Your statement is simply untrue, drivers license has absolutely no link to credit info. You were able to get their credit info based on name, address, and date of birth. Creditors sometimes ask for a copy only as proof of identity, that is all that happened here I suspect.


Perhaps but we never had a problem getting credit information with the driver's license and we did over 100 of these deals a months with several of these based on driver's licenses.


----------



## JohnHudson (Nov 30, 2013)

Maybe you should go to the police? with impower of the police the bank might provide you the buyer's info


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll put my neck on the block so to speak. Some one can slap my hand if they want. No naming names but New Users thread, Hello Canada.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Ocean7 said:


> OK guys latest news.
> 
> He said he will have the money returned on Tuesday and I will have to return the guitar to him when it shows up.
> 
> ...


How did You get a picture of him ?

Just curious,!


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Louis said:


> How did You get a picture of him ?
> 
> Just curious,!


On his Facebook page.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You can certainly post his username without issue


Since GC doesn't have an issue with it, so what's his username?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

according to post # 72, the guy's name is whiskeyfingers


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Interesting comments by this assclown in the thread "Are Us Canadians Less into Amps then the USA???"



> I'll chime in with my two cents. I think that us Canadians are more honest, therefore making potential Canadian amp builders more fearful of the market. I know I have picked up Canadian made instruments and A/B'd them with overseas made instruments and gave my honest opinion. In somecases, I've liked the mass produced overseas brands and was not ashamed to admit it. (One thing that out weighs my patriotism is my honesty)



http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...s-then-the-USA&p=620566&highlight=#post620566


----------

